# winter forage



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Well I have just taken delivery of the mains of our winter haylage, want to be ready for when this now we have been promised shows up! After the poor summers and hard winters we have been having the prices have been going up again, luckily I have managed to get big bales for £25 each  I am in Dorset, what are the prices like in other areas at the moment?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

About the same in Devon. 2 years ago it was £15 for a round bale, now about £25 - £30.

I moved to a yard where haylage is included last year though.


----------



## JennyConnor (Jul 21, 2010)

I get small bales for my horse and they're £8.80 a bale! Really good quality stuff though and he loves it!  I'm in the Isle of Man!


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

All a fairly similar price down South then, my OH's Dad is in Bucks & I know he usually ends up paying silly money, not just for forage either, even a sack of nuts is about £2 more expensive than down here!


----------



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

I pay around £8 for a small bale and £40 for a large bale - in Oxfordshire.


----------



## Secondhand Tack Online (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in Wiltshire and we pay about £5 for a small bale of hay straw is £4 a bale


----------



## cjelome (Dec 5, 2011)

what are the prices like in other areas at the moment?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

cjelome spamming us with copy/pastes from our posts.


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

The last haylege I could get was £50 for a large bale , small bales are £9.90 

I have 2 cobs so use hay, the large bales are £55 each 


I use wood pellets for bedding which works out alot cheaper than shavings.
I use 4 a week which costs me £13 where as shavings are £8.95 a bale here.

So depressing living in a expensive area when your poor lol (Berkshire)


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

I feed haylage & pay £25 for MASSIVE square bales & the horses love it.

I have 2 horses one being a TB so she is pumped with hard feed throughout the winter (due to her dropping weight very easily) aswell as haylage & my TBxWelsh just lives on haylage.


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Big bales good quality, £70 in Surrey....cheap rubbish is £50

jessegee


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I live in Lincolnshire and I get good quality meadow hay for £4 a bale from my farmer but most in my area pay £5 a bale, we seem to be a bit cheaper up here 

Basic Horse Care


----------

